# Help! I dont know anything about rats!



## Stephi_K (Dec 6, 2007)

I saved a baby rat today. My boyfriend was going to feed it to his snake, but i stole it and ran away with it  

Now i have an adorable baby rat in a box full of recieving blankets.

Ive googled some stuff about them, and ive been feeding her regular milk about every 2 hours. 

She, or he, has a heating pad on low in the box shes in. I wasnt able to buy any kind of formula today, and i doubt my mom is gonna pay 15$ for baby formula for a rat who is only going to drink a little bit. 

I read that human formula mix was better for them than dog formula mix, but i think i can only afford the puppy stuff. would that still be ok?

I have no idea how old my rat is. really little tho. Naked, no eyes and no ears. 

Im really worried about it going to the bathroom. My mom said it probably hasnt eaten enough yet to be able to go, but im still worried. Ive done the whole warm q-tip thing for about 2 minuites, but still nothing.

Can someone help me?




thank you!


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't really help you seeing that I've never had a baby rat but i think it's SOOO effing adorable that you stole your boyfriends snake food. I saved my two little girls from a feeding tank as well! 


good luck with her, you should post pictures


----------



## Nomadofthehills (Dec 1, 2007)

I love rats, but the snake has to eat...


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a picture of the baby so we can see how old it is? Please try to convince your boyfriend to switch to prekilled, live feeding is extremely irresponsible. Live feeding is dangerous to the snake (if you're using older rats or animals) and inhumane to the animal. I realize the danger to the snake is minimal if he's feeding very young rats but it's still unnecessary and cruel for the rat.

I've never had to care for an orphaned baby rat so I don't have much advice but you can find some more information on caring for them in the links here: http://www.petinfopackets.com/rats/ratinfopacket.html#genderandbreeding

My website in general may be helpful to you for learning more on caring for pet rats as well: http://www.petinfopackets.com/


----------



## Nomadofthehills (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree with the above post. My snakes get frozen, it is not worth the risk to the snake.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

well i agree to a certain extent of feeding f/t rats and what not but if you think about it if the snake lived in the wild what would it be eating? Live rats, mice or even birds and small animals.. i don't think there would be someone there constantly feeding them f/t rats or pre killed mice or birds.. I mean they were made to wrap around there victim and eather squeeze it to death or have fangs where all it took was 1 bite and the victim would be killed by poison.. Yes I've seen what a rat can do to a snake if the snake was to strike at it wrong but that's almost imposable they have dead on accuracy.. I think the feeding f/t is just our way of being humain to the victim.. Because most of us cant watch a rat or other pray item be killed.. But to each his own...


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> well i agree to a certain extent of feeding f/t rats and what not but if you think about it if the snake lived in the wild what would it be eating? Live rats, mice or even birds and small animals.. i don't think there would be someone there constantly feeding them f/t rats or pre killed mice or birds.. I mean they were made to wrap around there victim and eather squeeze it to death or have fangs where all it took was 1 bite and the victim would be killed by poison.. Yes I've seen what a rat can do to a snake if the snake was to strike at it wrong but that's almost imposable they have dead on accuracy.. I think the feeding f/t is just our way of being humain to the victim.. Because most of us cant watch a rat or other pray item be killed.. But to each his own...


This has nothing to do with what she asked, its just you trying to justify to us why what you do is ok. For the last time, this is NOT the place for it. Go to a reptile forum if thats what you want to discuss. 


To Stephi_K: If you look in the 'Caring for accidental litters' section you might find some advice on raising a baby. From your description the baby sounds very young. Good luck


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Charlet_2007 said:


> well i agree to a certain extent of feeding f/t rats and what not but if you think about it if the snake lived in the wild what would it be eating? Live rats, mice or even birds and small animals.. i don't think there would be someone there constantly feeding them f/t rats or pre killed mice or birds.. I mean they were made to wrap around there victim and eather squeeze it to death or have fangs where all it took was 1 bite and the victim would be killed by poison.. Yes I've seen what a rat can do to a snake if the snake was to strike at it wrong but that's almost imposable they have dead on accuracy.. I think the feeding f/t is just our way of being humain to the victim.. Because most of us cant watch a rat or other pray item be killed.. But to each his own...


We arent really talkng about wild though, are we? I doubt the rats in question are rattus rattus #1 and #2 the snakes that are pets dont have to hunt their pray. So none of that holds water once the animal has been caged and made dependant upon the human to deliver its meals. Once that happens, the wild argument really goes out the window. 

If youre really into what is best and appropriate in the wild, then be for it 100%. Dont keep a snake as a pet since being caged or tanked is not its normal environment in the wild.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Let's get this thread back on topic. It's not about live feeding... it's about caring for a very, very young baby.

I am moving this into Accidental Litters, as that's essentially what Stephi_K has right now.


----------



## Charlet_2007 (Nov 10, 2007)

ok on topic.. im not sugar coating it.. 1st: Depending on how small it is if it dont have fuzz and even then it wont live away from it mother.. it has to have its mother plus the milk she has.. if it don't get that first milk that has colostrum helps fight off infection then your just prolonging its suffering..

2nd: you actually shouldn't have taken it if you had no idea of how to take care of it in the first place.. Like i said your prolonging it's suffering..


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

It sounds like you're doing the best you can do. Google is the best for things like this, just make sure you read a few sources to see if they agree to the same thing.

I hope your baby pulls through, I wish you all the luck in the world! Keep us updated.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Please get either KMR, formula or soy milk as a replacement for the cow's milk. Cow's milk won't help one bit, though it can cause a tummy upset.

Caring for orphaned baby rats, Iif they are younger than 2 weeks, is a struggle, a 24/hr a day thing, and you may loose it. You've found some resources, so if I link one you've already seen, sorry!

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/orphans.htm
http://www.fatratcentral.com/pages/reproduction/orphan.htm
http://www.afrma.org/rminfo8.htm

The best thing for a rat that is under 2 weeks would be a nursing mom. Contact rescues, breeders and pet stores nearby and see if any have a nursing mother. That will give the baby the best chance at life.

You will need to stimulate if the rat is young enough. You should stimulate after every feeding, I believe, up to a certain age. That should be in the links above.


----------



## Stephi_K (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! Turns out, the people down the road to me are breeders!! they have a new litter, and they said they would take the little one and it would feed of the nursing mom they have.


thanks for all your help!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Fantastic!  Keep us updated on the little one. S/He's got the best chance they could have, second to having mama around.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My second pair of rats were also destined for snake food. Their names were Fawn and Buffy. :] One died of respiratory disease and the other of cancer, but hopefully you have better luck! I have no advice for you, however. :[


----------

